

Dreaming of a Linux Ultrabook? Meet the New ZaReason UltraLap 430 - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/260835/dreaming_of_a_linux_ultrabook_meet_the_new_zareason_ultralap_430.html

======
mootothemax
_With a 14.1-inch HD (1366-by-768) glossy LED backlit display._

My understanding is that laptop manufacturers tend to think of consumers as
rather simple types who won't get all the fuss about screen resolutions, hence
chucking out 1366x768 as the display standard.

However, if you're going to pitch a laptop at developers, why on earth
wouldn't you add a few extra dollars to the price and go with something like
1600x900? Dell seem to be making the same mistake with their "developer"
laptop (although I believe Dell are somewhat cheekily marketing the laptop at
people who might buy _in the belief_ that's what developers would like to use,
not the developers themselves).

Very frustrating. And a very poor show from PC World claiming that this is the
laptop of one's dreams.

Obligatory plug: don't care about playing games? The laptop I have right now,
a lowly HP ProBook 6450b, is the best developer purchase I've ever made. I
only use Linux under a VM, but the support's meant to be there as well:
<http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+probook+6450b>

~~~
davidw
I am getting increasingly worried that I will not be able to find a
replacement for my 15", 1920x1200 display when the time comes:-( It packs a
ton of stuff on the screen, which is how I like it. And no, I don't want an
Apple. Linux is where it's at for me.

~~~
mootothemax
_I am getting increasingly worried that I will not be able to find a
replacement for my 15", 1920x1200 display when the time comes:-(_

I'm not sure about HP's ProBook line, but I'm 99% sure their 15-inch EliteBook
range supports 1920x1200. I thought that there was an upgrade option for their
15-inch ProBook range, but am likely wrong on that count.

I'd be surprised if a Thinkpad wasn't an option for full HD as well. More
expensive than HP - and often Apple for that matter - but you can't beat the
quality.

~~~
shrughes
15.6" EliteBooks have 16:9 screens, the max configuration being 1920x1080.

Similarly, 15.6" Thinkpads use 16:9 screens and max out at 1920x1080.

Also, Thinkpads are generally less expensive than EliteBooks. And if you want
to beat the quality, get a Panasonic laptop.

------
acabal
I was considering buying this one last week (it was between this one and a
Dell XPS 14). The only pro it has over the Dell, besides price, is the
keyboard. I use the pgup/pgdn/home/end keys at the side of the keyboard all
the time and can't imagine living without them. I don't understand why Dell
decided to follow Apple's lead and get rid of them in favor of the chiclet
keyboard with the horrible arrow keys... It's especially strange since they're
marketing the XPS 13 as the "Ubuntu for developers" laptop. Am I the only one
who feels this way?

I eventually decided to get neither, because this one is quite ugly and rather
expensive for what you get, and the Dell has a crap keyboard, has problems
with Ubuntu 12.04, and is also quite expensive (though worth the price for the
parts). Instead I'm buying a 512 SSD to hopefully make my old laptop feel like
new!

------
shrughes
That's a horrible laptop.

~~~
tmurray
it's a horrible article; besides some PR fluff, the description of the laptop
is "it's a completely standard Ivy Bridge ultrabook except with Linux
preinstalled." no examination of the bizarre claims about designing for Linux
versus Windows or anything like that, just "hey, here's a thing! look at how
neat it is!"

------
Stratoscope
The touchpad is in completely the wrong place! They centered it in the laptop
body, instead of putting it where it belongs for a touch typist, centered
under the B key.

------
nubela
ugly, and a resolution befitting of the 90s?

~~~
guelo
Sadly that resolution is all too common in this decade.

------
chaud
Up to 6 hours of battery life does not seem fitting for a new Ultrabook.

~~~
xlevus
To me, 6 hours is pretty good for a laptop running Linux.

~~~
chaud
Sure, but other windows ultrabooks will do 8 to 11 hours of battery life.
Unless I really want Linux, or don't need battery life, there is no reason to
buy this. Even the MBP has slightly better battery life.

------
urlwolf
No developer will use a screen with only 756 pixels in height.

~~~
Auguste
My ThinkPad X220 has the same resolution (1366*768 - not sure where you got
756 from), and so did my ThinkPad L512 before it. I honestly don't mind it at
all. Maybe I'm weird or something.

~~~
ibotty
the x220 is smaller...

~~~
Auguste
The L512 is 15 inches and has the same resolution.

------
rwmj
I'm loving my ThinkPad X60s which would be about the same size and runs Linux
perfectly (even if it does ship with a "built for Windows" sticker).

